

Why we need to raise Logic’s price - mafuyu
http://blog.saleae.com/need-raise-logics-price/

======
ssfrr
It's great to see a company so transparent about their challenges and what
they're doing to address them.

I can also whole-heartedly recommend the Saleae logic analyzer, it's saved me
literally hundreds of hours over the past few years, and keeps getting better.

